
Marissa Mayer goes glamorous in Vogue profile - uladzislau
http://www.vogue.com/magazine/article/hail-to-the-chief-yahoos-marissa-mayer/?
======
a3n
> As she works to reverse the fortunes of a failing Silicon Valley giant,
> Yahoo’s Marissa Mayer has fueled a national debate about the office life,
> motherhood, and what it takes to be the CEO of the moment.

Why should she be at all relevant to such a debate? She's a unicorn compared
to the rest of society, as is every other CEO of a billion dollar company on
the planet. She has her problems, and they are superficially our problems, but
the solutions available to her may as well be extraterrestrial for the rest of
us.

Congratulations on her success.

